# windows 98 min spec



## 614cooker (Aug 21, 2006)

just woundering what is windows 98 minimum spec.


----------



## 104456 (Dec 17, 2001)

Windows 98
PC with a 486DX 66 megahertz (MHz) or faster processor
16 megabytes (MB) of memory (24 MB recommended)
140MB to 355MB megabytes (MB) of available hard disk space
VGA or higher resolution (16-bit or 24-bit colour SVGA recommended)
One 3.5-inch high-density floppy disk drive
Keyboard and Microsoft Mouse or compatible pointing device


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Just remember that a minimum is just that. The absolutel minimum it takes to run. It is a long way from anywhere near decent performance. 

So really a better question would be to give the information about what you want to do with your computer and ask for suggested hardware. 

For example, if you have even a moderate amount of programs to run or data to store, that minimum hard drive space will fill rather quickly.


----------



## 104456 (Dec 17, 2001)

You could always tweak the 98 install with 98lite.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

614cooker:

Can you give us the specs of the computer that you're wanting to install Windows 98 in:

Processor speed

Amount of RAM

Hard drive size

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And again what you want to do with the computer.

For example, if all you want to do is basic text editing, e-mail and web access, you could get by with less of a hardware platform than if you then wanted to to a lot of graphics or video editing.


----------



## 614cooker (Aug 21, 2006)

i have a old laptop to sell and i want 98 to put on to it. second off all the spec it is a intel inside pentium 100MHZ with 16mb ram and 3gb hhd yes i know its old but it has done me prowd.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A 100 MHz processor and 16 MB of RAM?  

Windows 95 OSR2 would crawl with those specs. You better forget about Windows 98. :down: 

Bob, you agree?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yikes. How old is that. I remember a cool PC Mag article years ago saying how we will eventually get to 100 Mhz processors. Great for running notepad ;-)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm guessing it's somewhere in the neighborhood of a 1994 - 1995 era "dinosaur".

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## awergh (Jan 13, 2006)

95B ran fine on my 486 75 Mhz with 16MB RAM 
You could install windows 3.1 and Calimara XP 4

or you could use mindows which is a very minimalistic installation of Windows 98 which is about 20 MB of space

http://www.winimize.com/


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

How did Win98 run on that computer?
What programs did you run with it?


----------



## 104456 (Dec 17, 2001)

You might get 98 to run but its going to be slow especially if you update the browser that is if it gets past the minimum specifications warning.I think theres a switch to turn that off posiibly /nm as in ME.Id put a linux version on it myself just to show its all working.


----------



## 614cooker (Aug 21, 2006)

ok i guess i will forget it then thanks guys


----------

